# Silver Lake BBQ cook-off



## johnd49455 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey,

I know I haven't been on the forum much this summer but still would like to see everyone possible at the Silver lake Comp.

I will be at the cook off site as much as possible (when I am not working @ Sands Restaurant). 

Last I knew the Smokin' Scotsman were planning to compete. Anyone else competing, or just going to be there


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Reported as spam


----------

